# Solved: Unzip .img file



## Lolotte (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,

I hope I am posting in the right place ...

I have just reformatted my PC and reinstalled XP. I lost my wired Internet connection. I am trying to fix the problem and have downloaded the driver for Netgear DG834G v3. I cannot unzip the file which is an .img file: I get the error message:

Error: Winzip only support .img files that are in the ISO format.

Can you help please?

Thanks


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

I can see two solutions.
1. Try downloading WinRar here:
http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm
In most cases, you will have to download a 32-bit version, but some computers also have 64-bit, so you have to know what version of Windows you have. Sometimes, you can find out by going to Start. Then, Right-Click "My Computer" and go to "Propeties". A window will pop up, and it will say what version (32-bit, 64-bit) and kind of windows you have (XP, Vista,7).
After you have downloaded and installed WinRar, try opening the .img file with it. I'm not sure it'll work, but its worth a try. If it doesn't work, just uninstall it.

2. The next step is a wee bit harder. I can see that you say that you're experience is "intermediate", but you may think it is intermediate, and others may say you have normal experience (no offense).
First, you must know what a virtual mounting device is. Its a device that tells your computer you have more CD/DVD/BD drives than your computer actually has, You can "mount" an .img or .iso file in those virtual drives, and your computer will think that the virtual drives have real discs in them.
You can download many different Virtual Drive Programs, such as Alcohol120% and DaemonTools (Click either name to download).
Then, you must install one of the programs, and figure out how to mount the .img file on the drive. Then, double-click on the virtual device with the .img file, and autorun should pop up, and you will be led through a setup for your Netgear device.
Hope I helped


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If you want to go for an alternative compression utility I'd pick 7-zip rather than Winrar. It is legally free for one thing, and wouldn't balk at the img extension if it knew what it was. (I just renamed an iso file to img to test it, and it opened easily).


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Lolotte said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope I am posting in the right place ...
> 
> ...


How large is the file? If 1.4 MB's, it is probably a floppy image. IMG is not a single format, but can be one of many types of file.

Do you have a floppy drive?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The *Netgear DG834G v3* is a Router. It doesn't have a USB connection, so doesn't need a driver.
You need to download the driver for your Ethernet card, and/or your wireless card, not the Router.

What is the model number of your Acer PC?

The drivers should be on the Acer Support website unless you are using an add in card not supplied by Acer, and would be a .zip or .exe file modt likely, not a .img file.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

What makes you think that this .IMG file is a compressed format? Like has already been mentioned, not all .IMG files are alike. It might be a graphic image, it might be a disk image, it might be an Apple Disk Copy file, it could be a lots of different things.

Where did you get this .IMG file from? And what is its purpose? 

The DG834G does not change just because you have rebuilt your computer. Rebuilding a computer does not mean you need to do anything with the router. Most computers, having Ethernet jacks, will automatically just plug right in and start working automatically, Ethernet-wise. Assuming you have a wired Ethernet jack, something is wrong with your computer's XP (the OS you said you installed) if it does not have the right drivers for Ethernet communication. Perhaps all you need is the drivers for your type of Ethernet card or circuits.

If you want to connect wirelessly, then what you really need is the driver for your wireless card, not the router.

Finally, I checked the Netgear website for the types of files there for the DG834G. The files there are .ZIP, but compressed inside them are the .IMG files, probably what you have. Those .IMG files are for upgrading the firmware of the router (something that you don't need for the purpose you described). How you use those .IMG files is that you use the control panel of the router, select the Update page of the router, select the browse button of the page and drill down to the location on your computer where the .IMG file is located (it must be out of the .ZIP file). Selecting that will upgrade the firmware of the router.

To do all that requires that you are already communicating, from your computer to the router (you do not need to have an Internet connection). Communicating with the router is what you are saying you can't do. Somehow you are going to have to find out why you do not have an IP address connecting to the router. Your IP address ought to be in the 192.168.0.something range (or perhaps 192.168.1.something).


----------



## Lolotte (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks all and sorry for the late reply. I sorted the problem by downloading sevice pack 3. It seemed that my back up disk (from manufacturer) was faulty. 

Happy new year all!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

So now mark this thread as Solved.


----------

